# Tattoo On Rescued GSD



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right forum to post this in. I just adopted a 1 year old GSD from a local rescue group. Having had several in the past, I couldn't help but look in her ear and wouldn't you know it....she is tatooed. So I was hoping someone would be able to tell me how to track down her breeder info and all that good stuff. I would really like to know her exact age and where she has been. Thanks, I appreciate your help.


----------



## firenurseireland (Mar 4, 2007)

This web-site helped me when I was decidin! Try it for yourself:
http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/hills/9623/tattoo.html

Good Luck









bridget!!!


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

She already has the tatoo. I was wondering if there was a way to track down more info on her by the using the tatoo info.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

Why don't you post the tattoo here and maybe someone can steer you in the right direction!


----------



## firenurseireland (Mar 4, 2007)

Good Idea (sorry I misunderstood) IS IT REGISTERED WITH THE NDR(NATIONAL DOG REGISTERY?)


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm having a hard time making out the tatoo. If I could get her wiggly butt to hold still long enough maybe....


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok, here's what I got. There may be a mistake cause it is really hard to see. 146DNQ4


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

Could it be IA6DNQ4? It looks like a USA tattoo. You could check with them during the week and possible contact the listed tattoers in that region. Here is a link that explains the significance of the tattoo scheme: tattooing

If you rub it with alcohol it should mike the tattoo more visable, also shaving the ear would help too.


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it is a USA tat. My other dog had one just like this and he was reg with USA. I will have to get ahold of them.


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

We cleaned her ear out with alcohol and can read it a little better now. It appears to read IJ6DWQ4. Anyone have a GSD with the DW or DN in the breeder info part of the tat? If so you may have a relative here!


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

You can call USA and find out who the "J" tattoer is in the Northwestern region and contact them if the tattoo isn't registered with USA or find out whose designation is "DW". Otherwise you you know the dog was born in 2006 - "Q" litter 4th pup tattooed if the tattoo follows the USA format


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

try the AKC. the dog might be registered with them.


----------



## firenurseireland (Mar 4, 2007)

Kenda Wiley 
National Dog Registry 
[email protected] 
http://www.NationalDogRegistry.com 
1-800-637-3647 
1-800-NDR-DOGS 
PO Box 51005 
Mesa, AZ 85208 

contact that woman. give her the tat. # and see if its in the database!! Also, NDR and the other is Tattoo A Pet at 1-800-828-8667! Sorry if it doesn't help!!


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

I talked to the USA today and this is what they gave me. The tatoo came from one of two breeders in California, however neither one is current with USA and I couldn't find anything by searching the internet. If anyone knows of either of the following please let me know.

Von Schultz Kennels in San Jose
Owners Mary Velez & Jose Ramos

Von Fruhlingtal Kennels in Browns Valley
Owner Nancy Linebarger

I've check with the other pet registries suggested and they all think it is a USA tatoo as well.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

Were they able to identify the tattooer? You might be able to contact the tattoeer and they may have a record of the number or a number for the breeder.


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

The woman I spoke with didn't mention that. She just gave me the breeder info. I will try her again and see if she can. Thanks.


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

Since you have the name and city, you might enter both into http://www.zabasearch.com. I'm a police dispatcher and it's a site we use all the time to find people, especially those who have been the victim of identity theft - it's a public site and there's no fee to get basic returns.

I suggest everyone run themselves on Zaba - you'll be surprised how much of your information (full name, birthday, address and phone number) is available to anyone who can access the internet.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I searched my name just for fun even though I'm in Canada. 

Found out that there isn't ONE SINGLE person in the Zaba database with the same name as mine! Cool!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Just for giggles, I searched for my name on the database, and out of the 30-something people with my name the database found, none are me.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm all over the place, current address, previous address and an address from 1979







not sure why that really old one is there


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: HistorianJust for giggles, I searched for my name on the database, and out of the 30-something people with my name the database found, none are me.


Did you try your maiden name?

I found none with my married name, but they came up with several of my past addresses/phone numbers before I got married.


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

Another site we use at work is Google Earth.....just think, the bad guys first get your address via Zaba, then get a nice satellite image of your house via Google Earth - now they know what your house looks like and what's around it. Nice! 

Also, for those of you whose home phone numbers aren't unlisted, go to Google and type in your number, area code-XXX-XXXX and see what comes up. If it's listed, you should get name, address and a helpful map link.

The internet has made being a criminal a lot easier.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Maybe I'll paint in big white letters on my roof:
GERMAN SHEPHERD LIVES HERE

Ok, 'nough joking, it is a bit unnerving at times the amount of information I can find about myself out there on the internet


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quoteid you try your maiden name?


Sure did. I tried both my full married name, my full maiden name, and abbreviations of my first name with both. With my married name, I got 30+ returns and none of them were me. With my maiden name, I got zero returns.


----------

